# First smoke with AMNS qview



## mole177 (Dec 16, 2010)

Update: rest of the pix are in a few posts below.

Howdy, after the chicken last night, my AMNS came in today. So after a costco run, in the ECB at 2:20pm, outside temp of 54f, internal temp of 52f. I hope it's enough for the smoke.








.



















Will post more after I finish the smoke.

question... What does "Q view" mean? is it just a means of saying "pictures inside? "

Do I freeze or fridge the cheese for resting?

matter of fact... I should go check up on the lactose pills. going on hour four.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Q-view is pix of your smoke.  Until you can teleport your products for inspection, pix are the only way we can see what's really happening.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   We have a saying around here: if there's no q-view, it didn't really happen!

I age my cheese in the fridge for a MINIMUM of 2 weeks.  Phenomenal results.  As long as you have smoke, you should be getting the flavor to the cheese.  Keeping it under 90* keeps the cheese from melting. 

I don't smoke my cheese much more than 4 hours, maybe 5, so it might be time to pull soon.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 16, 2010)

Wrap the cheese tightly in plastic wrap and put in the fridge for 2 weeks and you will be ready to eat some really good cheese. What sawdust did you use


----------



## rdknb (Dec 16, 2010)

That looks good, you did a great job


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 16, 2010)

Looking Grest so far... 

The AMNS will produce plenty of smoke for smoking do not worry...

Do what Scarbelly said for aging the cheese...

As for lactose pills if you eat that much cheese you might want to check on Ex-Lax Pills instead...


----------



## mossymo (Dec 16, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> As for lactose pills if you eat that much cheese you might want to check on Ex-Lax Pills instead...


----------



## mole177 (Dec 16, 2010)

update!

bagged and tagged.



















2 weeks ?

I thought 8 days would be ok :(

p.s. Does the "q" stand for anything in "qview" ? bbq view?

Critiques are welcomed!!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 16, 2010)

Go the distance - it is well worth the wait - you  got it right on the qview


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 16, 2010)

What is the AMNS siting on top of? I can't make it out. With the temps you mentioned, you shouldn't have a problem. Some cheese will begin to soften-up at >95°. It's all good my friend.


----------



## mole177 (Dec 20, 2010)

richoso1 said:


> What is the AMNS siting on top of? I can't make it out. With the temps you mentioned, you shouldn't have a problem. Some cheese will begin to soften-up at >95°. It's all good my friend.


iced water pan in my ECB. I guess i didn't really need it with cooler temps.


----------



## bbqfarmer (Dec 24, 2010)

Aged cheese does not have much lactose in it because the bacteria eats it all up.


----------

